# Travel Destinations > Central Asia >  du lich phu quoc kien giang

## xonghoibilico

Phương tiện di chuyển ở Phú Quốc
Thuê xe máy tại Phú Quốc
Khi đã đến Phú Quốc thì phương tiện thuận tiện nhất vẫn là xe máy. Theo các kinh nghiệm du lịch tự túc thì dịch vụ thuê xe máy trên đảo rất đa dạng. Bạn có thể hỏi thuê tại khách sạn hoặc homestay mình ở hoặc liên hệ trực tiếp với các nhà xe.

Một vài địa chỉ uy tín thuê xe máy tại Phú Quốc:

Cho thuê xe Phú Quốc 247
Địa chỉ: 92 Đường Trần Hưng Đạo, Dương Tơ, Phú Quốc
Số điện thoại: 098 546 55 55
Thuê xe máy Anh Phú
Địa chỉ: Đường Bào, Phú Quốc
Số điện thoại: 092 807 36 32
Thuê xe máy Dương Hùng
Địa chỉ: Đường 30/4, Dương Tơ, Phú Quốc
Số điện thoại: 094 617 16 96
Một điểm lưu ý là vì ở đảo nên giá thuê xe ở Phú Quốc có thể nhỉnh hơn một chút so với các điểm du lịch khác trong đất liền, dao động 120.000  150.000 VND/ chiếc/ ngày. Khi thuê xe bạn nhớ dặn nhà xe chuẩn bị nón bảo hiểm và áo mưa.

Thuê xe hơi tại Phú Quốc

----------

